
The Economics of Faith: Using an Apocalyptic Prophecy to Elicit Religious Belief [pdf] - monort
https://www.nber.org/papers/w18641.pdf
======
nabla9
The assumption that $500 is enough to any serious believer to reconsider their
belief seems too low price. If the belief has life chancing value, $500 is not
enough. They have already suffered trough ridicule and tied themselves into
the group.

Paying them something like $100,000 to $500,000 after the doomsday date might
have matched the value they get from sincere faith.

